# Not eating 2 days After C-section



## bigdev1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Emma had her emergency c-section sunday, we are giving her baby asprin for pain and also penicillin to prevent infection. But she is not wanting to eat at all, we've been giving her pedialyte so she can atleast get some nutrients. Is a complete lack of appetite normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm surprised that the vet didn't give you Banamine for the pain. My goat was eating the next day after a C-Section. But she was on Banamine and Excede.

The goat really should be interested in eating. I would also offer some warm molasses water if it is cold in your area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would also recommend getting a temp on her, to see if she is OK there, I would also get a hold of the vet and letting him know.

She needs Bamanime for pain and swelling,if she has a high temp,it will bring down fever as well, she may of started an infection or pneumonia.
Banamine will help increase appetite too.

Now, if her temp is normal or sub. give her Fortified Vit B complex 6cc's, US and Probiotics for 3 to 4 days, along with giving her something for milk fever in case.
If her temp is sub do not give the Banamine it may drop her temp even further. Seek a vets opinion first.

Either way, give something for milk fever in case.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Baby aspirin is really not going to cut it for her pain first. See if your vet will give you banamine. 

Have you taken her temp? How is she acting outside of not eating? Is she pooing and peeing okay? Watch for her becoming unresponsive, shivery, have pale gums, and present a low temp, this would be shock. If she has a low temp - Do NOt give the banamine.

Has she eaten anything since Sunday? Goats after c-section often go off feed/drink. Try tempting her with warm molasses water and some oatmeal with brown sugar. Your goal is to get her wanting to eat, so anything you know she loves try giving it to her. Not her regular diet, but something you know she loves to eat like Pine needles or bananas. You definitely don't want her to go without eating. 

I would also get her on a B1/B12 regimen (yes, I recommend this for everything) I use pills B1 at 500mg (2 pills) crushed and then mixed with the oatmeal - anyway you can to get her to eat it; and B12 at 5-6000mcg (3 2000mcg pills) same way per day.

Do what you can to get her eating and then get her back on a regular diet.


----------



## bigdev1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice but Emma didn't make it. She had been doing pretty good up until today. Sry I didn't have time to give everyone the full info before. She was a small ND only about 35-40 lbs, but had been on antibiotics. I believeshe had a pulmonary embolism, or possible infection, or maybe it was just too much trauma for her body. 
Anyways it was a sad day for us, but we appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... :hug: I'm am so terribly sorry. What a heartbreaking thing ... my heart breaks for you.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. Did any of her babies survive?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, sometimes things happen beyond our control, it wasn't your fault and I know, it is very painful when we lose one.


----------



## bigdev1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the support everyone. We hated losing her and her baby, but we gave her our best effort.


----------

